# MartialTalk news - Summer 2008



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 4, 2008)

*MartialTalk news - Summer 2008*


Greetings everyone. Summer is upon us, and it's looking to be a great one.   A lot of great seminars and camps coming up, as well as the warm weather coming  back.

As we do on occasion, we're sending out this short newsletter updating  everyone of some major things on the site that may have been missed or forgotten  about.  

We will shortly be updating the site to a new and improved version of  vBulletin. There are alot of great new features in store, including integration  with social bookmarking sites such as DIGG, and profile personalization.  

Good training!

- Bob



===============
 2008 Meet & Greet- Buffalo NY - July 18, 19 & 20th 2008.
 ===============
 Datu Tim Hartman & Bob Hubbard will be hosting a combined  MartialTalk/MartialTalk/FMATalk/WNY Martial Arts Meet & Greet in Buffalo NY  - July 18, 19 & 20th 2008.


This is a great opportunity to meet up with your fellow board members and  put a face to the name. It is also a great opportunity to see what other arts  offer that might compliment your kenpo training, or just be something different  and fun. 


Instructors
 - Sal Todaro (PA) - Modern Arnis / Balintawak
 - Terry & Yolanda Stoker (TX) - TKD
 - Jason Arnold (ONT) - Kenpo
 - Daniel Tesmer & Steven Fine (OH) - Combat Hapkido.
 - Jack Latorre (NY) - Pekiti Tirsia
 - Tom Quinn - (NY) - Nihon Goshin Aikido
 - Brian R. VanCise (MI) - Instinctive Response Training
 - Mark Stoddard (NY) - Wing Chun
 - Tim Hartman (NY) - Modern Arnis / Kombatan / Balintawak


Rates
 Weekend Rate
 Early Bird Special: Before June 30, 2008 = $35 (US)
 After July 1st 2008 / At the door = $50 (US)
 (Supporting Members save $5)


For full information and online registration please click here
http://martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2008/



===============
 Articles Wanted
 ===============
 MartialTalk publishes an online E-zine and wants your articles. 
 We are looking for articles on history, techniques, forms, training tips,  newbie advice, and maximizing your learning.
 As a submitter you retain copyright of your work, and benefit from our vast  distribution network. Articles submitted to MartialTalk's Ezine appear on other  'Talk network sites such as MartialTalk, and MartialTalkMagazine.com.
 For more information, please see the Ezine Section



===============
 Summer Training Tips
 ===============
 With the return of warm weather, some of us will have the chance to do some  training outdoors, catch up on our year work, or just hit the beach and catch  some sun.  When doing this, remember the following:
 - Wear Sun Screen - Sun burn hurts, and too much sun can cause health  problems as you get older. If you're going to be in the sun, put on some  sunscreen to help protect your skin.
 - Wear sunglass with UV protection. Sure they cost a couple bucks more than  the cheapies, but the added protection for your eyes is well worth it.
 - Stay Cool. Don't be afraid to duck under some shade or into some place  with AC if things get too hot. Heat stroke kills hundreds of people ever year.  Be safe, stay cool!
 - Drink plenty of water! Staying hydrated is crucial to your well being,  and most people don't drink enough. This is especially important during the  summer when you'll be sweating more than normal.
 - Use Deodorant! This is very important in the summer months.  Don't wait  until you see your training partners dropping at ten paces. Spray it, roll it or  rub it, but do your part to keep the funk down. Your partners will thank  you.
 - Wash your uniform regularly. It will help keep it looking and smelling  good during the warm months.


Safe and Fun training!



===============
 Supporting Memberships
 ===============
 MartialTalk is supported primarily by it's members. If you enjoy the site,  please consider showing your support with a Supporting Membership. At 5 cents a  day, it's affordable, and helps keep one of the best martial arts sites running.  You receive a special banner on your profile, access to Supporting Member only  features, as well as several profile enhancements like more PM space and a  larger avatar. For those who really want to shine, we recommend our Gold Key  membership.
 More information is available at http://martialtalk.com/forum/payments.php
 Thank you for your support!


===============
 Paid Advertisement
 ===============
 Tuhon Ray Dionaldo Seminar
 June 28th - 29th, 2008
 Greensboro, NC

You are all invited to a seminar featuring Tuhon Ray Dionaldo, Founder of  FCS-Kali.

Tuhon Ray has over twenty years of martial arts experience, founder of  FCS-Kali, an international teacher of the martial arts, received the title of  Tuhon from Grand Tuhon Christopher Sayoc of Sayoc-Kali. He is also a recent  author and is now a much sought after motivational speaker.

The seminar will be held on June 28th - 29th, 2008 in Greensboro, NC at the  YWCA of Greensboro.

The seminar prices are $75.00 for a one day attendance and $100.00 for both  days.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59774



===============
 Notice
 ===============
 You are receiving this email as a registered member of MartialTalk.com. To  unsubscribe, please go to your USERCP under "Options" and uncheck "Receive Email  from Administrators". To close your account, please use the contact form at the  bottom of the forum.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 4, 2008)

Good luck with all! How this place has grown.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 4, 2008)

All I can say is Thanks I have learned so much from so many peole here. Lets keep it going.


----------

